# Excited. Getting my new leg press this week



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Not just any leg press though.

You can get 1200kg on it. 

Best thing is. Watsons have manufactured the stopping arms a bit lower for me as my legs are so short. So no more shimmying the press off the safety arms on a heavy press.

Going to test it tomorrow at the factory before it gets sprayed.

Dwarf power. 

http://watsongym.co.uk/product/animal-plate-loadleg-press-plate-load/


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Not just any leg press though.
> 
> You can get 1200kg on it.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome, and no pee taking, but will that make it much harder for average height people to get moving on.

Has to be an awesome piece of kit. I would estimate ours could possibly hit 600 given enough 25s.

So what sort of numbers do you think you or your biggest guys will be hitting?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Not just any leg press though.
> 
> You can get 1200kg on it.
> 
> ...


Looks impressive. Never seen a unilateral leg press. Question being does it make it harder than a standard leg press with one foot plate?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> Looks impressive. Never seen a unilateral leg press. Question being does it make it harder than a standard leg press with one foot plate?


Probably. But you can fix the two sleds so they run simultaneously so just like a normal press.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks a cracking bit of kit. Is this going in place of the existing one or instead of ? Would be great to keep both as it's one of the more popular pieces of equipment there.

With a 1200kg capacity, I wonder who's going to be the first one to get stuck under it!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Kimball said:


> Sounds awesome, and no pee taking, but will that make it much harder for average height people to get moving on.
> 
> Has to be an awesome piece of kit. I would estimate ours could possibly hit 600 given enough 25s.
> 
> So what sort of numbers do you think you or your biggest guys will be hitting?


No it's only about 5cm lower than standard. For most people that's nothing but for me lifting off its uncomfortable.

Going to check it out tomorrow. I have a few members , girls mostly, who have a similar problem.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

paul xe said:


> Looks a cracking bit of kit. Is this going in place of the existing one or instead of ? Would be great to keep both as it's one of the more popular pieces of equipment there.
> 
> With a 1200kg capacity, I wonder who's going to be the first one to get stuck under it!


I don't have room for them both currently. So it will most likely have to go. But if I can fit it in I will


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

do you think anyone will actually be able to leg press 1200kg

it would be very impressive


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Probably. But you can fix the two sleds so they run simultaneously so just like a normal press.


I reckon that'd be pretty handy in preventing inbalances, I find I push more with my left slightly


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

big steve said:


> do you think anyone will actually be able to leg press 1200kg
> 
> it would be very impressive


I'm excited about 370!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I don't have room for them both currently. So it will most likely have to go. But if I can fit it in I will


Yeah I had a feeling that was the case. The only thing I can think of at the mo is maybe moving something upstairs to create more room in the leg area.

Even so, looking forward to using the new one!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh dear, this makes me want to start going to a gym again although my local gyms don't invest anywhere near as much as @Tinytom seems to be.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big steve said:


> do you think anyone will actually be able to leg press 1200kg
> 
> it would be very impressive


Craig Coombes trains at mine. He is pretty strong.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Not just any leg press though.
> 
> You can get 1200kg on it.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ewen said:


> HAHAHAHA


Lol

Saying it before someone else does


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Oh dear, this makes me want to start going to a gym again although my local gyms don't invest anywhere near as much as @Tinytom seems to be.


Putting £20k back into the gym over the next few months.

I just love training and want the best kit I can get.

Last year we also put about £20k in.

But that's all come from members joining and buying drinks etc so obviously working


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Putting £20k back into the gym over the next few months.
> 
> I just love training and want the best kit I can get.
> 
> ...


i agree with this , members like new shhiny stuff even if they never use it , it looks good .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Putting £20k back into the gym over the next few months.
> 
> I just love training and want the best kit I can get.
> 
> ...


I am like that although I don't do the diet part. :lol:

One of my ambitions when I was younger was to open my own gym but I kind've missed the boat because two other gyms sprung up whilst I was trying to save. :roll eyes:

I do like the kit you have decided upon.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ewen said:


> i agree with this , members like new shhiny stuff even if they never use it , it looks good .


I spent £850 on a deluxe GHR.

Gets used mainly for sit ups 

Oh well at least it gets used


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I spent £850 on a deluxe GHR.
> 
> Gets used mainly for sit ups
> 
> Oh well at least it gets used


most people have no idea what to do with them .


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

im looking at a GHR for my gym....thing ive budgeted around £249 lol :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ewen said:


> most people have no idea what to do with them .


To be fair that's right.

I have a big sign next to it saying what it is and to ask for a demo.

It's a specialist piece of kit which most gyms don't have but I think is excellent for developing hamstring size and strength.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I spent £850 on a deluxe GHR.
> 
> Gets used mainly for sit ups
> 
> Oh well at least it gets used


This is amusing in a bittersweet way. I'd love to have a GHR in my gym!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@Tinytom

Have you thought about maybe an instructional video that could play on a small screen near the machine, I haven't thought about how much these would cost but the sort like you see in a shop advertising at the window. You could perhaps have 4-5 in the gym playing on a loop showing the machines within the area and you demonstrating their use? Eventually you could perhaps use them for showing guys within the gym 'personal bests'?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TheBob said:


> I ordered a ghr for gym which im involved with... get it this week... jist saying


Do you own/part own said gym? Understandable if you'd rather remain anonymous on here.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> most people have no idea what to do with them .


Because they funking hurt!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I spent £850 on a deluxe GHR.
> 
> Gets used mainly for sit ups
> 
> Oh well at least it gets used


I've used it for GHR's. It nearly killed me doing them mind!

I'm not 100% I was doing it right though, felt very unnatural.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

paul xe said:


> I've used it for GHR's. It nearly killed me doing them mind!
> 
> I'm not 100% I was doing it right though, felt very unnatural.


I'll show you correct form next time you're in mate.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

@Tinytom

did you get the watson DB's yet? any pictures?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

badly_dubbed said:


> @Tinytom
> 
> did you get the watson DB's yet? any pictures?


I was at the factory today. They are all in a box waiting to be put together. It was a beautiful sight.

This is the leg press before spraying. I tried it out and it was perfect for my little legs.

The higher racking pin was also a good way up so no interference if you use the lower pin.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

tremend.

if i had a commercial gym, it would be filled with Watson stuff.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks an amazing bit of kit!!! Wish I loved closer so could train here, makes my gym look pathetic.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

badly_dubbed said:


> tremend.
> 
> if i had a commercial gym, it would be filled with Watson stuff.


I'm slowly getting there


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I'll show you correct form next time you're in mate.


Thanks Tom. I'll take you up on that offer your free next, would have tonight but you were busy with training session.......and I was pretty shattered after my session!


----------

